# How do you come off cyclogest



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Tested negative after first IVF today. Been bleeding since Wednesday. Nurse said to just stop however I have read that you have to come off it slowly. Can anyone advise. Been on two a day since ET and increased to three a day on Wednesday. Thanks!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your BFN   

There is no need to gradually stop Cylogest you just stop taking them. The body's natural hormones will kick in again and begin to regulate after a few weeks and your menstrual cycles should return to normal.

Maz x


----------

